# Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln



## gismowolf (21. April 2008)

Pünktlich zum ersten Vollmond im April blinzeln auch bei uns die Morcheln im Auwald aus dem Boden.Sie sind zwar noch sehr klein,ein warmer Regenguß über ein oder zwei Tage könnte sie aber so richtig herausschießen lassen!


----------



## rob (21. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

super gismo!!!!
du ,wir versuchen schon ganz enttäuscht welche zu finden.
glaub ich muss dich bald mal anrufen und dich interviewen:q
jetzt hab ich wieder einen gusto...ahhh
ganz liebe grüße!!
rob


----------



## posengucker (21. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hi Gismo,

heuer ist es echt ein Wahnsinn.

Wir waren 2 Mal in der Au und haben insgesamt ca 5 Kilo Speisemorchel gefunden.
Auch ein paar Spitzmorchel haben wir gesichtet.

Sehr schöne Fotos hast du von diesen Leckerein reingestellt.

@Rob:
Suche sandige Böden. Dort wo der Becherling wächst, hast du auch Chancen Morcheln zu finden. Meine liebe Frau kennt in AW ein Morchelplatzl 

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (21. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*



posengucker schrieb:


> @Rob:
> Suche sandige Böden. Dort wo der Becherling wächst, hast du auch Chancen Morcheln zu finden. Meine liebe Frau kennt in AW ein Morchelplatzl




ui:q jetzt hast mich aber motiviert,muss mich also nach sandigen böden mit becherling umsehen.
schnell noch lernen wie der becherling aussieht und los geht es:m
oder ich bestech euch und ihr verratet mir das platzerl

freu mich schon auf meine nächste suche....au lobau oder au aw!

beste grüße!!
rob


----------



## gismowolf (21. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Pogu und @rob
Im pilzforum.de hab ich ja schon gelesen,daß die Morcheln in den Donauauen um Wien schon eine Mondperiode früher gewachsen sind!!Aber bei Euch ist halt die Natur um gut 4 Wochen früher dran als bei uns im kargen und kalten Alpenvorland.500  bis 700m oberhalb unserer Augebiete an Traun und Ager fahren die Leute noch Schi und Snowboard!!Gestern war Vollmond und ich ging heute auf einen der Plätze,wo ich schon jahrelang Morcheln finde und sieh da,sie waren zwar klein und fast nicht zu sehen,aber sie waren da.Der prognostizierte Regen für morgen wird ihrem Wachstum sehr förderlich sein!!
@rob   Sehr gute Morchelplätze findest Du im Umkreis von ca.bis zu 3m um Espenstämme(=Zitterpappel).Da solltest Du mit einem Ast die Bärlauchblätter zur Seite biegen und dann ganz präzise schauen,ob Dir die Gitterstruktur einer Morchel ins Auge kommt!!
Ich muß in den ersten Tagen immer besonders gut schauen,bis sich das Auge daran gewöhnt hat.Dann sehe ich sie schon aus einigen Metern. Ich wünsch Euch viel Erfolg bei der Suche!!


----------



## rob (21. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

auch dir wolfgang noch einmal danke für die tipps!
werde euch hier berichten wie es lief.
lg rob


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (21. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hallo zusammen#h!
Da habe ich es noch am besten erwischt#6, bei mir wachsen di Mauraucher direkt gegenüber von unseren Haus (20m) :m!
Habe schon letzte Woche welche paniert gegessen und waren sehr schmackhaft...
Also Rob, du musst in den Stockerauerauen suchen da wachsen sie on maß#6!


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Heute nach der Nacht des Regens,die Pegelstände in Ager und Traun sind 50cm bzw.100cm seit gestern gestiegen,sah die Ausbeute schon wesentlich besser aus!!


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@rob
ich zeig Dir hier mal ein Foto vom Becherling,in dessen Nähe meist auch Morcheln wachsen.Rund um diesen Baum,ca.3m im Umkreis hab ich die Morcheln im Korb gefunden.


----------



## Pannenfischer (23. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

"Rund um diesen Baum,ca.3m im Umkreis hab ich die Morcheln im Korb gefunden".


Wachsen die Morscheln bei euch direkt in Körben,oder hat den
Korb jemand da stehen lassen?:m


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Den hab ich natürlich in weiser Voraussicht schon vorher hingestellt!:q


----------



## gismowolf (23. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Die Ausbeute von heute Nachmittag.Eine Käppchenmorchel war auch dabei


----------



## posengucker (24. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hi Gismo,

tolle Ausbeute. Muss dieses Wochenende auch nochmal losziehen.

Verwendest du die Käppchenmorcheln auch?
Wir haben auch ein paar gefunden, jedoch nur einen zwecks Bestimmung mitgenommen, aber nicht verwertet.

lg
Werner


----------



## gismowolf (24. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servus Werner!
Nein,am Liebsten esse ich nur Speisemorcheln.Die hab ich nur mitgenommen,um sie meiner Gattin zu zeigen.Dann wünsch ich Dir fürs WE viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Der letzte Sturm hat leider viele große Bäume in unserer Au einfach abgebrochen!
Einen Teil der Morcheln hab ich getrocknet.Vielleicht gibt`s dann beim AB-Treffen im Juni bei Lenzibald wieder mal ein 
Morchel-Nudelgericht zum kosten??


----------



## rob (25. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

sauber wolfgang!
eventuell werd ich mit der michi am sonntag angreifen.schön soll es ja werden und feucht war es jetzt auch genug.
wolfgang ich denk noch immer mit freude an deine eingelegten morcheln und eierschwammerln!!!1
die waren lecker!noch so intensiv!
lg rob


----------



## rob (28. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

servus!
dank werner und wolfgang's informationen hab ich mir einen morchelplan erstellt und ausgedruckt
hab ihn unten angehängt:m
nach diesem plan bin ich am sonntag mit der michi in die lobau.
wir sind kreuz und quer durch den dschungel und haben viel natur erlebt und gesehen.einfach nur ein traum der nationalpark!
ich fand auch wirklich die stellen mit den morcheln, was mich sehr freute.leider waren wir aber um eine woche zu spät.alle pilze waren schon vertrocknet.
am wochenende zu vor hätten wir faustgroße morcheln gehabt
muss wieder ein jahr warten.macht aber nichts,jetzt weiss ich ja wie es geht:m
vor mir waren da schon andere am graben und schneiden.die haben gut gefunden.

welcher ist eigentlich der nächste speisepilz der kommt?eierschwammerln?

lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servus Robert!
Das finde ich aber sehr schade,daß Du keine Morcheln mehr gefunden hast!Ich hab am Sonntag mit meiner Gattin eine dreistündige Wanderung entlang der Ager durch den Auwald gemacht und dabei doch noch ein paar Morcheln gefunden.Da waren alle Größen dabei.Sie Foto mit rundem Körbchen!Das heißt,bei uns werden diese Woche noch 
welche wachsen und ich hoffe,daß beim nächsten Vollmond am 20. Mai wieder ein Wachstumsschub der Morcheln einsetzt.Bei Euch Sind sie ja schon im Ende März gewachsen!!Zu Deinem Morchelplan solltest Du noch eine Nahaufnahme dazugeben.Damit Du im nächsten Jahr Dein Auge darauf einstellen kannst!


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Robert !
Beinahe hätte ich vergessenie nächsten allgemein bekannten Speisepilze sind die Rotkappen,die normalerweise (wenn die Feuchtigkeit im Boden paßt!)zum ersten Neumond im Juni(03.06.) im Wurzelbereich von Birke und Espe wachsen!!Die wachsen dann ab jeden Neumond bis Oktober!!(natürlich muß die Feuchtigkeit im Boden immer passen!)
Dann kommen die ersten Eierschwammerl(Pfifferlinge),die ab Vollmond im Juni(18.06.)wachsen sollten.Bei uns im Hausruckwald finde ich Eierschwammerl von Juni bis Oktober!!!Ab Vollmond im Juli kann man die ersten Steinpilze(Sommersteinpilze)finden.In unserer Gegend wachsen Steinpilze immer zum Vollmond und die nächsten 14 Tage bis Oktober!


----------



## Pete (28. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

hab bei mir im garten unterm rindenmulch regelmäßig morchel...auch die giftigen frühjahrslorchel konnte ich letzte woche in einem kiefern-eichen-mischwald am berliner stadtrand reichlich sichten...die feuchtigkeit der letzten drei wochen is wohl auch mit-ursache...


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servus Pete!!
Ich bin ja auch eifriger Leser im pilzforum.de und wußte daher schon seit Ende März,daß bei Euch im Norden und im Osten Deutschlands und auch in den Donauauen um Wien schon die Morcheln gewachsen sind!!Ich konnte es ja kaum erwarten,daß sie sich auch endlich bei uns im Alpenvorland zeigen!!Du hast ja besonderes Glück,daß sie bei Dir im Garten im " richtigen Rindenmulch" wachsen und nehme auch an,daß Du sie entsprechend verwertet hast!!Ich wünsche Dir,daß sie noch lange bei Dir wachsen!!Die Lorcheln in Berlin läßt Du ja hoffentlich stehen!!
Hast Du noch irgend etwas von der Anlage in "Hammn" erfahren können?Von Bernd hab ich erfahren,daß die Anlage angeblich bei einem tschechischen Reisebüro unter Vertrag ist!Dort habe ich meinen bisher schönsten Angelurlaub in Norge verbracht!!


----------



## Pete (29. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

hallo wolfgang...mehr weiß ich auch nicht...bei den großen anbietern is sie jedenfalls nicht mehr...ja, es war sehr schön dort...die lage war einmalig...

hab aber auch schon andere schöne flecken seitdem gesehen...helnessund nördlich von bodö gehört dazu, mit ein grund dafür, dass es dort diesen sommer wieder ganz privat hingeht...


----------



## posengucker (29. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hi Rob,

schade, dass du keine jungen Morcheln mehr gefunden hast.
Haben vor dir andere Sammler oder die Wildschweine gegraben?
Den Platz auf jeden Fall für nächstes Jahr merken.

Wir konnten am Wochenende nochmals zuschlagen und tlw. sehr große Exemplare finden, die aus dem Bärlauch hervorgelugt haben.

Diese gab es gestern mit Fischfarce aus Hechtfilet gefüllt, dazu frischen Spargel, Kartoffeln und eine lecker Sauce.

Morchelrezept

Ein Gedicht.

lg
Werner


----------



## rob (29. April 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

das rezept ist spitze!
hab es mir sofort ausgedruckt!danke!

es haben so wohl die wildschweine wie auch die sammler den boden umgegraben.
hab mir auf googel earth schon einen pin gemacht:m

nächstes jahr koch ich dann dieses rezept nach

nächster plan: die rotkappe!

lg rob

ps.: in aw am nächsten we werd ich wohl auch keine mehr finden?!


----------



## gismowolf (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Ich war heute wieder mal eine Stunde in der Au und sie wachsen immer noch!!


----------



## gismowolf (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Gestern in der Au konnte ich wieder extrem große,aber auch noch junge Morcheln finden.
Die Morchelrahmsauce zum Abendesse war sehr delikat!!|supergri


----------



## rob (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

quäl mich nur wolfgang:r
ich hab letztens teuer im restaurant welche essen müssen,damit ich auch in den genuss komm..... dass ihr noch immer welche findet!...
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Robert!Du mußt es bis zum Boarditreffen an Lenzibalds Teich erwarten können.........ich hab auch für Dich einige getrocknet!!|wavey:


----------



## posengucker (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hi,

letztes Wochenende haben wir auch wieder ein Körberl voll gefunden.

Jetzt wirds aber immer schwieriger, denn die Wildschweinderl haben nun auch so ziemlich alle Stellen durch und die Trockenheit tut ihr übriges.
Bin gespannt, ob der letzte Regen gereicht hat, um die Morcheln nochmlas sprießen zu lassen.

lg
Werner


----------



## GiantKiller (10. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

wie siehts bei euch dieses jahr aus?

hier hat es nur sehr wenige bisher.

einfach zu trocken!


----------



## gismowolf (10. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hi,bis jetzt leider noch nichts!Gestern war Vollmond,hoffe auf den ersten warmen Regen zum WE.Werde ersten Fund dokumentieren!!


----------



## GiantKiller (14. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

hier in mannheim wachsen die plötzlich super trotz massiver trockenheit.


----------



## gismowolf (15. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Ich werde heute mal wieder durch den Auwald pirschen!Deine Meldung gibt mir Hoffnung.Spätesten zum WE soll es bei uns regnen.


----------



## gismowolf (15. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Trotz intensiver dreistündiger Suche an Stellen,wo sie jedes Jahr wachsen,kein Fund!Ich werde es wohl erwarten müssen,bis es ihnen angenehm ist,mich zu erfreuen!!!:q


----------



## AlexS. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hi!

hier mal zwei der fünf Oschis, die ich gerade im Hinterhof! auf RIindenmulch gefunden hab...


----------



## AlexS. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

ja.. hier dann auch das Bild...


----------



## gismowolf (20. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servus AlexS.!
Hast Du Dir sie gut schmecken lassen?
Ich war gestern wieder in der Au.Sie lassen sich immer noch Zeit bei uns.Nur " 1 " ( e i n e n ) Morchelbecherling konnte ich finden!Das ist aber schon ein sehr gutes Zeichen und daher geb ich die Hoffnung nicht auf!


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Jetzt sind sie da!
Habe heute die ersten kleinen Morcheln bei uns in der Au gefunden!Mich wundert ja sehr,daß ich die überhaupt gesehen habe.Die " größte " war gerade 4,5 cm hoch!!:q :m


----------



## jirgel (22. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Blick aus meinen Fenster  


Schwammerl was ist das reden wir im Juni noch mal darüber


----------



## gismowolf (22. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servus Jirgel!
Du bist ja heuer sowieso der allerärmste!Wenns warm wird,rinnt Schneeschmelzwasser mit ein paar Grad,wo es jedem Fisch vor Kälte den Magen zuschnürt und wenn bei uns Regen fällt(hoffentlich heute Nacht recht viel,daß die Morcheln herausschießen!!),dann hauts bei Euch noch gut 10cm Schnee heraus!!Warst Du heuer überhaupt schon mal fischen?Ich hab heute vor den Morcheln noch geschwind eine Barbe gestreichelt!!


----------



## jirgel (22. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Sagen wir so ich fische schon aber nur im trüben macht nichts zur zeit hab ich Gips am Bein nicht an der Wand |supergri, ich schau halt weiter denn Schnee zu ende Mai dürfts dann schon was werden mit dem Fischen wenn ich glück hab so um denn 15 Mai ^^


----------



## gismowolf (24. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Geregnet hat es bei uns nur wenige Tropfen,aber sie wachsen trotzdem.An Stellen,die stark von der Sonne erwärmt werden,aber auch feucht sind!!Unter dem alten Laub des Vorjahres bleibt es feucht und die daraufscheinende  Sonne macht fast Saunatemperaturen!Da sind sie zu finden!!Sehr mühsam die Suche,aber auch erfolgreich!#6


----------



## GiantKiller (24. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Petri zu den Esculentas!
Bilder von meinen findest du hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=114091&page=33

ich habe heute die saison beendet.
zu viele 'verblühte' und zu keine eintägigen mehr.

trotz der trockenheit war es ein super jahr.

insgesamt über 300 esculentas(käppchenmorchel dafür nur 2).
ich hatte leider kaum zeit, sonst hätte ich endlos sammeln können.

aber ich bin sehr zufrieden. im schnitt pro stunde ca. 40 stück in gewaltigen größen.

mein nachbar hatte eine von sagenhaften 450 g!!!!!!!!!!!!

ich schau dass ich das foto hier einstellen kann...

ich hoffe bei euch hat die saison erst angefangen und ihr findet noch viele!


----------



## gismowolf (25. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Danke für Dein posting!
Geschmeckt haben sie super!!Morgen,Sonntag werde ich vormittags wieder auf die Pirsch gehen.|supergri


----------



## Sockeye (25. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch Glück. Bei mir wachsen sie im Garten...

VG
Sockeye


----------



## gismowolf (26. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servus Sockeye!
Das freut mich für Dich!Welchen Rindenmulch(Baumart)hast Du denn ausgebracht?Der von Eschen soll ja sehr viele Morcheln wachsen lasssen!Ich wünsch Dir,daß sie Dich noch viele Jahre erfreuen!
Eine Stunde heute in der Au war auch für mich wieder erfolgreich!:q


----------



## GiantKiller (26. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

morcheln im garten sind zwar nett, aber sie schmecken einfach nicht so wie aus dem wald.
(und es macht längst nich so viel spass sie zu sammeln)

@gismo: gratulation schöne morcheln. und noch grau, die späten gelben kommen bei dir also noch...


----------



## Jean (27. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Vieleicht etwas abseits vom Thema aber was ich immer wieder sehe ist das Angler sich doch sehr fuer kullinarisches oder " hochwertigeres" Essen zu interessieren scheinen. Bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestossen und da ich auch gerne in die Pilze gegangen bin hab ich etwas rumgestoebert-Schoene Photos! Auch will :c!!! Hab aber hier zuviel Respekt(Schiss|supergri) in die Waelder zu gehen. Ist halt nicht das gleiche wie vom Supermarkt oder selbst vom Wochenmarkt. Selbst "erbeutet" schmeckt immer besser, noch dazu hat man ja den schoenen Tag in der Natur als Schmankerl oben drauf! Nicht zu vergessen das |stolz: Gefuehl...


----------



## fishmike (27. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*



Jean schrieb:


> ... Hab aber hier zuviel Respekt(Schiss|supergri) in die Waelder zu gehen.



Vor den Pumas, Schwarzbären und Grizzlies? 
|kopfkrat Hätt ich wohl auch...

//Michi


----------



## Boendall (28. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*



fishmike schrieb:


> Vor den Pumas, Schwarzbären und Grizzlies?
> |kopfkrat Hätt ich wohl auch...
> 
> //Michi


 
Nicht zu vergessen die Preiselbären, Himbären, Erdbären. Die sind erst gemeine Biester :q:q


----------



## gismowolf (28. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Und die Mücken erst!!Die waren heute wieder bissig!!
@Jean !Ich vermute zu verstehen,was Du meinst!!Bevor ich alleine in die Wälder Pilze suchen ging,bin ich 2 Jahre lang immer mit einem "alten Waldläufer"mitgegangen!Der hat mich aufgeklärt,an welchen Stellen man welche Pilze bevorzugt sucht und findet!Besonders gut klärte er mich bezüglich eßbarer und ungenießbarer bzw.giftiger Pilze auf!!#6
Wie gesagt,heute waren die Mücken besonders lästig,aber gefunden hab ich doch einige und abends mit Zwiebel und Bärlauch verspeist!


----------



## Jean (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Wegen der Giftigkeit wars nicht gemeint, bin schon als Kind mit meinen Eltern zum Pilzesuchen gegangen. Respekt habe ich dennoch auch davor, Mit dem "richtigen" Pilz stirbst Du einen langsamen und elendigen Tod. Nehm aber nur das mit was ich 100% kenne. fishmikes Aussage war keine Ironie, schau mal auf meinen derzeitigen Wohnort. Uebrigens wieder tolle Bilder! Da bekommt man richtig Hunger:q


----------



## gismowolf (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Jean!
Das ist natürlich eine andere Sache!Wenn es bei Euch Wildtiere gibt,die sich Nahrungsreste aus Mülltonnen holen,verlieren sie die Scheu vor Menschen und könnten gefährlich werden.Mein Sohn war schon öfter für einige Wochen in Kanada und Alaska und hatte auch schon seine Erlebnisse.Einmal wurde er in der Nacht im Zelt unsanft durch einen Rempler(Stoß)geweckt.Das dürfte ein Schwarzbär gewesen sein.Seitdem zogen sie dann den Proviantrucksack mit einem Seil über einen Ast bis in ca.4m Höhe.Ich selbst bin sehr gerne alleine im Wald unterwegs.Da lernt man dann auch die Stimmen des Waldes richtig deuten.Wenn plötzlich ein Häher geckert,kommt meist ein Wanderer oder mehrere.Wenn er ein richtiges Theater macht(der Häher),dann ist ein Raubtier(Marder,Fuchs oder Dachs)bei uns unterwegs.In der Dämmerung und nachts geht es im Wald eigentlich 
sehr munter zu,aber da sucht man normalerweise keine Pilze!!Vielleicht hast Du mal die Gelegenheit,mit einem Jäger zu sprechen,der den Wald,den Du bevorzugt zum Pilzesammeln aufsuchen möchtest,gut kennt!!


----------



## jirgel (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Jean 

Angst vor Vielfrassen ? :q 

Ich versteh dich, aber ich versteh nicht ganz deine Einstellung ich wäre schon mit dem nächsten Trämper Jäger mal mitgezogen um Pilze zu sammeln dann ein Pilzbuch gekauft und ein Pfefferspray das glaungt ganz hervoragent gegen Ursus Arktus :q aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist höher das dich ein Elch tritt als dass dich ein Bär frisst.

In Finnland sind mir bzw uns 4 Bären auf der Tour begegnet kein einziger ist auf uns zu die Bären und wir haben es gleich gehalten abstand zwischen uns bringen mit ruhe dann noch mal umdrehen und schauen und weiter gehen:vik: war wirklich lustig die Tour würds immer wieder noch mal machen.

Zu sicherheit sei gesagt jeder hatte einen kleinen Revolver dabei für denn letzten fall sollte er wirklich eintretten


----------



## Boendall (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Jean

Habs vorher schon kapiert gehabt, konnte mich aber nicht zurückhalten.#c#h

Mir würd auch die Düse gehen, wenn beim Sammeln plötzlich Meister Petz hinter mir brummt.

Da gibts nur|bigeyes|scardie: und weg.


----------



## Jean (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

So schlimm ist es hier nicht, bin hier nicht auf Kodiak oder im Yukon. Grizzlies wird man hier kaum antreffen und Schwarzbaeren trollen sich meistens aber leider nicht immer. Hab hier mehr Angst vorm Puma wie alle anderen auch. Den siehst Du nicht, hoerst Du nicht und wenn dann hast Du noch ne Sekunde... der beisst nem Hirsch mit einem Biss das Genick durch|uhoh: Mit nem Jaeger hab ich fuer demnaechst schon ne Verabredung, allerdings nicht zum Pilzesuchen. Wuesst hier auch gar nicht welche Arten hier vorkommen und wann und wo aber fragen kostet nix! Hab da mal gegoogelt aber das sagt mir alles nicht viel. Bin hier immer noch voll mit der Angelei ausgelastet und dabei belass ich es vorerst auch mal.


----------



## Jean (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Uuups, sollt eigntl. die Antwort auf Gizmos Post sein aber jetzt habt ihr 2 in Zwischenzeit schon was neues geschrieben, aber das passt ja auch so-bin halt Hellseher. Hab gerad nur "kurz" mit Muttern telefoniert:q

OK,kleine Aenderung zur Vollstaendigkeit. Anstatt eines Revolvers hab ich immer mein Messer dabei aber das brauechtest Du hier eher in der Stadt als im Wald. Ist zwar gegen ein wildes "wasweissichauchimmer" meistens nutzlos aber besser als nichts. 

Und Boendall, nem Baer rennst Du nicht weg! der f*c*t Dich wenn er mag!


----------



## Boendall (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*



Jean schrieb:


> Und Boendall, nem Baer rennst Du nicht weg! der f*c*t Dich wenn er mag!


 
Ich weiß ja nicht mal ob ich Llaufen könnte vor Schiss oder einfach angewurzelt wäre...

Wobei was ist die Bessere Idee Stehenbleiben oder Meter gewinnen?


----------



## fishmike (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*



Boendall schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht mal ob ich Llaufen könnte vor Schiss oder einfach angewurzelt wäre...
> 
> Wobei was ist die Bessere Idee Stehenbleiben oder Meter gewinnen?



Mit davon laufen hast du gleich NULL Chance!
Am besten tot stellen, dann hast du eine 50:50 Chance - entweder er frisst dich oder er ignoriert dich... 

//Michi


----------



## zanderzone (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Moin! 
hab mal ne kurze frage! Bitte nicht böse verstehen!
sind morcheln nicht die "fiesen" dinger die es öfters im chinesischen Essen gibt??? die sortier ich immer aus! Wie macht ihr die denn, dass sie auch schmecken!!


----------



## gismowolf (29. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@Zanderzone!
Diese fiesen,schwarzen Dinger in Chinesischen Gerichten ist die Chinesische Morchel = unser "Judasohr"!!siehe link:
http://www.cysticus.de/heilpilze/auricularia-polytricha/auricularia.htm
Wie man unsere Morchel schackhaft zubereiten kann?Suche bei google mit Begriff :" Morchelrezepte "
Du wirst staunen,was da alles sichtbar wird!!

@ Jean!
In Kanada kommen im Prinzip die gleichen Pilzarten wie in Europa vor!Die Wichtigstenfifferlinge,Steinpilze,Rotkappen und auch Morcheln!Du mußt nur wissen,mit welchen Bäumen sie in Symbiose im Wurzelbereich wachsen!
Morcheln in Auwäldern,die bei der Schneeschmelze überflutet werden,bevorzugt im Wurzelbereich von Eschen.
Steinpilze im Wurzelbereich von Fichten,Kiefern,Eichen.
Rotkappen im Wurzelbereich von Zitterpappeln(Espen) und Birken.
Pfifferlinge im Bereich von Fichten.
Ganz wichtig sind noch die Stellen,an denen der meiste Niederschlag fällt und gleichzeitig sollte auch dort die Sonne den Boden erwärmen!!
Wachstumsphasen mit Mondbezug im Flachland und Hügelland:Morcheln,Pfifferlinge und Rotkappen beginnen ab Neumond zu wachsen und Steinpilze wachsen ab Vollmond!In den Bergen über 800m Seehöhe wachsen die Pilze,wenn es warm und feucht ist!!Da spielen dann die Mondphasen fast keine Rolle!!
Sprich doch mal mit dem Dir bekannten Jäger bezüglich Verscheuchung von Pumas!!Ich würde singen oder Pfeifen!!
Und dann versuchs doch mal,Pilze zu finden!!Würde mich sehr freuen,wenn Du uns hier mal einige Fotos von Deinen Funden zeigen könntest!


----------



## Jean (30. April 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Generell gilt bei Schwarzbaeren, nicht wegrennen wenn er auf Dich zukommt. Gross machen, (an)schreien, falls das nichts nuetzt Steine werfen. Das wichtigste jedoch zu beginn, versuchen einer Konfrontation aus dem weg zu gehen. Beim Grizzly auf den Boden, mit den Haenden Genick schuetzen aber ich denke das ist genauso ein guter Ratschlag wie in den 50ern falls eine Atombombe faellt. Wanderer werden hier aufgefordert laut zu sein, viele befestigen Glocken an ihren Rucksaecken. Das hilft aber nur dagegen einen Baeren nicht aus Versehen zu ueberraschen und somit eventl. zum Angriff zu bewegen. Falls er dich verfolgt hat er dich schon lang bevor Du ihn siehst gesehen. Pumas greifen meistens von Erhoehungen wie Bauemen oder Felsvorspruengen an, springen Dir in den Ruecken und beissen dann das Genick durch. Doppelt schlecht da Du beim Pilzesuchen den Blick meistens nach vorn zum Boden richtest. Dem Puma kannst Du nicht aus dem Weg gehen, weil Du ihn nicht siehst und deshalb hier auch am meisten gefuerchtet. Durch diesen Thread hier hab ich wieder so richtig Lust bekommen in die Pilze zu gehen, denk werd demnaechst mal los, auch wenn jetzt gerad spring baer time ist. Gute Info zu den Location uebrigens Gismo, hab ich nicht gewusst. Bissher hat ich es auch durch meinen alten Wohnort (schwaebische Alb) meist mit anderen Sorten zu tun. Stockschwaemmchen, Graukappe, Schirmpilz, vereinzelt Maronen, Wiesenchampion und wenns gar nichts anderes gab auch mal ein paar junge Bovisten.
Kann mich noch an den Spaetsommer 2003 nach dieser unglaublichen langen Hitzeperiode errinnern. Die Wiesen waren teilweise komplett weiss vor lauter Wiesenchampions - Pilzesuchers heaven, obwohl der Begriff "suchen" hier nicht stattfand. Sowie ich Zeit hab werd ich hier mal los, angeltechnisch ist es eh recht ruhig im Moment.


----------



## gismowolf (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Jetzt werden sie mir langsam schon zu groß und zu alt!ich glaube,das wars dann für heuer!#6


----------



## GiantKiller (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Und geht noch was bei euch?

Hier ist leider schon lange Schluss, aber vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich noch eine RIESIGE Spitzmorchel auf Rindenmulch fangen.

So ein Exemplar habe ich noch nie zuvor gesehen, über 25 cm groß und weit über 500 g schwer.


----------



## gismowolf (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

@GiantKiller!
Stell doch ein Foto davon rein(sofern Du eines hast)!
Bei uns findet man jetzt auch die großen Exemplare!(...,die ich vorher nicht gefunden habe!)Aber die sind so von den Pilzfliegen als Eiablage gebraucht worden,daß eine Unzahl kleiner,weißer Maden mit ca.4-5mm Länge herumkriechen,wenn man sie anschneidet.Und das ist nicht sehr appetitlich!!Außerdem besteht in diesem Stadium schon die Gefahr,daß man sich eine Eiweißvergiftung einhandelt,wenn man die noch verspeist!Mir sind die jungen,frischen bis zu einer Höhe von bis zu 5,6 cm am liebsten und geschmackvollsten!
Ich warte einfach wieder bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## GiantKiller (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Foto folgt die Tage.

Ich lass die verblühten Morchel auch stehen normalerweise, aber die war so riesig, dass ich sie zum Beweis mitnahm.


----------



## Luca100 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Hallo alle zusammen,

bin neu hier, ich wohnte die letzten 20 Jahren in der Schweiz, da wusste ich wo man Morcheln finden konnte, aber natürlich nicht so wie ihr, ihr redet ja von kilos. Seit drei Jahren bin ich zurück in Österreich und verzweifle schon da ich hier einfach keine Morcheln finde, kann mir hier mal jemand ein wenig Unterstützung oder Tipps geben ? Liebe Grüsse Günter vom Kremstal in Oberösterreich.


----------



## rob (22. April 2012)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

servus luca!
ich war heute erfolgreich und habe ca. 20 morcheln gefunden!
ich würde mal in die donau auen schauen, oder in ähnliche wälder.
an welchen stellen du suchen sollst, wird in diesem thread sehr gut beschrieben.
lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (26. April 2012)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Servud Robert!
Endlich wachsen auch bei uns in den Auen wieder die Morcheln!Hat heuer ja ewig gedauert!!! :m
Die hab ich heute im Umkreis von 3 Metern bei einer Esche gefunden!!


----------



## Colophonius (26. April 2012)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

Auch wenns ein wenig Off-Topic ist:

Erstmal sehen die Morcheln richtig lecker aus (ich habe von Pilzen generell kaum Ahnung), guten appetit!

Meine Frage:
Es gibt doch "Stinkmorcheln", die einen doch recht charakteristischen Geruch haben. Kann man die essen? Ich finde nämlich, dass die sehr lecker riechen und gut als Gewürz sein könnten.


----------



## angler1996 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

naja, wenn Du die hier meinst:
http://www.natur-lexikon.com/Texte/FM/001/00015/fm00015.html

Die kann man jung, wenn die Knolle noch geschlossen ist, essen; probiert, da kann ich auch Gras "fressen"
Im späteren Zustand würde ich die für Nichts verwenden|supergri
es sein denn|kopfkrat, naja ist anderes Thema|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## fabikus (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Endlich wachsen auch bei uns die Morcheln*

 Danke für diesen Beitrag  :vik:|supergri


----------

